# New planted setup



## Sparkette (Aug 5, 2012)

What do ya think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

love it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have that same decoration in one of my tanks.


----------



## Sparkette (Aug 5, 2012)

Hahahaha seriously?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes and my boy McGee loves it. He sleeps in it.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking good :thumbsup: I've got that ornament in one of my betta tanks too


----------



## Sparkette (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome.. Well my crypt plant isn't doing so well, I was advised to go with these plant tabs for gravel substrate. It doesn't alter the levels so it should be OK right?


----------

